# 93303, 93320, 93325



## Cheryl S (May 1, 2009)

I know this has been discussed previously, but i have a question.  we are a pediatric cardiology group and we have alot of kids with congenital anomolies.  in one of the other discussions it stated to continue using the 93303 and the other two codes.  Howere several insurances are denying the 93325 code.  Is it bundled into the 93320.


----------



## SADLERJ (May 6, 2009)

The edit has been removed so you should be able to resubmit your charges and get paid. We are appealing the claim by stating that CCI made an error and they have corrected that error so they need to pay our claim.


----------



## eglaham (Jun 29, 2009)

*Cci error re 93325*

Has anyone found any written retraction of this edit?  Without it, impossible to appeal.  Thanks!


----------

